# Brown Sugar v white refine sugar



## sirden1959 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello will it's fall time, time to start making more pear wine from the summer fruit. This year hIhave enought o make 15 gallons of pear wine. I plan on making 10 or my true and tried recipe.

But with my other 5 galloons was thinking of doing a twist, I was thinking of adding brown sugar instead of regular refined whit sugar. 

Any thoughts on this out there. 

Brown sugar v Refined sugar


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 28, 2011)

I have always used granulated sugar. You could switch it but someone on here a year ago said they thought it would give it an off flavor. I can't confirm or deny. Try searching the forum and see what comes up.


----------



## jtstar (Sep 28, 2011)

I believe that if you use brown sugar you will get a little molasses flavor and your wine will be take on a darker brown color


----------



## jdriver84 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was thinking about this today, and found the thread searching for brown sugar. I was curious if anyone had tried it too. Was thinking a little bit of that molasses flavour might go good in a banana wine maybe. Maybe I'll do a gallon batch with brown sugar and see what I wind up with.


----------



## SouthernChemist (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't used brown sugar before, but I bet you'd have to change the amount you add to reach a particular S.G....particularly the darker it is/more molasses it has.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I used it in some plum and did not like results. Then I tried it in some Concord grape. Didn't like those result either. I have made a lot of both over years so i know it was not a fluke. O ya I did add some to a Cherry one time because I was short white sugar, like 3 cups. It did not seam to hurt it


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 14, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I used it in some plum and did not like results. Then I tried it in some Concord grape. Didn't like those result either. I have made a lot of both over years so i know it was not a fluke. O ya I did add some to a Cherry one time because I was short white sugar, like 3 cups. It did not seam to hurt it



Brown sugar is better used with fruits that would also taste better with molasses. Grapes/plums/cherries won't be that kind of fruit, IMO. I have used it on many occasions, but only the light brown type. Just think of what you might put molasses on and then try it with that fruit. I don't think Pear would be on that list either.


----------



## Julie (Dec 14, 2011)

Apples and brown sugar go well together. I backsweetened my spiced apple wine with some brown. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Dec 14, 2011)

It definitely makes a darker wine. I have two apple wines in secondaries right now one with brown sugar and one with granulated white and you can definitely tell the difference. Also make sure to measure the SG, I have added the suggested sugar (brown) that my wine calculator advises and it is always less than needed. I end up having to add more, not sure if this is a fluke or that it is brown sugar.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you shared your tried and true pear recipe? I'd like to make a pear wine.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> Brown sugar is better used with fruits that would also taste better with molasses. Grapes/plums/cherries won't be that kind of fruit, IMO. I have used it on many occasions, but only the light brown type. Just think of what you might put molasses on and then try it with that fruit. I don't think Pear would be on that list either.


 I could not agree more. I dont much care for fermented molasses any way


----------



## JohnT (Dec 15, 2011)

I make a sparkling hard apple cider. I primary ferment with white sugar and then (when I transfer to a corney keg) i add brown sugar as a primer (along with cinimon and other spices). This yields carbonation and a nice molassis flavor.


----------

